# spare parts?



## pabsie (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello everyone and anyone.
We are returning from an 11 month trip around parts of Europe and will be landing in Portsmouth tomorrow (7th March) along the way we have managed to break a few minor things ie blinds locks ... and a major thing ..... the boiler (which has blocked our fresh water system pipes!!!)
dwe have heard through the grapevine that there is a place near poole that deals with hymer repairs ... anyone know of it?
OR any ideas on who to get in touch with to help us out
kind regards
Pabsie


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Personally I would have gone to somewhere in Europe on your way home it would have been cheaper and probably quicker as well - like Bad Waldsee where they are made...

BUT, You don't say what age your Hymer is - if well out of warranty it may be Charles & Son around Poole, as I can't think of a Hymer dealer down there off hand. Hymer is generally Brownhills in Newark or Hymer UK in Preston

But I would go to Peter Hambleton google happy hippo as that is his web address which is in Preston as well I think. He is ex-Hymer (Madisons) and comes highly recommended by everyone.

Best of luck

Carol


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

It may be these people you're thinking of:

http://www.essanjay.co.uk/


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

gaspode said:


> It may be these people you're thinking of:
> 
> http://www.essanjay.co.uk/


Could well be S & J but the boiler should not be anything special to Hymer.

Peter


----------

